# A building near Crawford Priory, Nov '08



## spacepunk (Nov 24, 2008)

This building is situated not far from Crawford Priory and about 500m from that Mausoleum I visited a couple of weeks ago. Not to sure what it was used for though I think it migh'vet be an old stable.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 24, 2008)

That's really nice. Could it have been an old coaching Inn do you think? I wondered because of the archways, to allow coaches entrance, and the use of chimneys/fireplaces. Just an idea.


----------



## RichardB (Nov 24, 2008)

Is that off the next road along from the mausoleum? I thought I knew the area well but I don't recognise it at all.


----------



## spacepunk (Nov 24, 2008)

Its in a field just of the A914 where the gates to CP are RichardB.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm thinking farm. The loopholes seem to suggest possible livestock, but the fireplaces suggest human habitation.

So combine the two? And windows at the upper floor only. 

Hmmm. Perhaps those loopholes served a different purpose entirely, and the building was designed with defence in mind?

I tend to agree that arches means horses.

It's a puzzler right enough. Any chance of a map linky, SP? Might give us a better idea if we can see how it sits in relation to roads etc.


----------



## RichardB (Nov 24, 2008)

I think this will be it.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 24, 2008)

RichardB said:


> I think this will be it.




Ah, right. Hmm. Farm it is then. Maybe.


----------



## spacepunk (Nov 24, 2008)

Spot on with the link RB. Thanks.


----------



## Leo'sgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Many thanks Spacepunk - you've taken me on your travels again! Most enjoyable!


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> I'm thinking farm. The loopholes seem to suggest possible livestock, but the fireplaces suggest human habitation.
> 
> So combine the two? And windows at the upper floor only.
> 
> ...


It is a farm:

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/169893


----------



## spacepunk (Jan 5, 2009)

Leo'sgirl said:


> Many thanks Spacepunk - you've taken me on your travels again! Most enjoyable!


No probs, hope you enjoy.


----------

